# What did you last inject?



## PFM

Straight forward question deserves a straight forward answer.


----------



## PFM

1 iu HGH
.8 cc Test E


----------



## Four1Thr33

125mg TPP.  And my answer is to short


----------



## coltmc4545

200mg npp
100mg test e
100mg test prop = 3.5cc's of goodness every Mon wed fri

And 50mg dbol ED


----------



## Bro Bundy

350mg of test C


----------



## JOMO

150mg NPP
3 iu of stallone


----------



## Yaya

100 mast p
100 test p


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

250mg TPP Like a boss


----------



## 63Vette

4iu GH
300 mg tren  e
200mg test c

(Orals- proviron  50mg tabs, Anavar oral, 50mg)


----------



## Shane1974

250 mg of Test C.


----------



## j2048b

500 iu hcg! yay!


----------



## trim

200mg tren e
125mg test c


----------



## DF

150/mg test c last Fri
2iu hgh yesterday
Due for a shot today 150/mg test c & 2iu.


----------



## Cobra Strike

300Mg tren e
100Mg tren a
5Iu riptropins
200Mg mast e
100Mg test e
500Iu hcg


----------



## Cobra Strike

I love them both! So many good things about mast...i prefer long esters to short but i like mast p too. I won't run anything without mast ever again. Its a base for my cycles same with test


----------



## 63Vette

You will be lean, dry and hard jenn.... I run that stack from time to time to dry out.


----------



## LeanHerm

A penis!!!!!


----------



## Cobra Strike

BigHerm said:


> A penis!!!!!



Tell us something we don't know


----------



## PillarofBalance

Cobra Strike said:


> Tell us something we don't know



It was yours


----------



## Bro Bundy

lmfao!! bahaha


----------



## StoliFTW

god im lame..

250mg Test E
~300iu hcg


----------



## Cobra Strike

PillarofBalance said:


> It was yours



Like i said.....tell us something we don't know


----------



## Cobra Strike

StoliFTW said:


> god im lame..
> 
> 250mg Test E
> ~300iu hcg



No your not bro....3 weeks ago i wouldn't have beeen able to even post in this thread and would have killed to do what your doing


----------



## coltmc4545

Cobra Strike said:


> No your not bro....3 weeks ago i wouldn't have beeen able to even post in this thread and would have killed to do what your doing



And now he's using more pins then 3 of us combined. God damn steroid junkie.


----------



## Jada

250mg test e


----------



## jyoung8j

400mg test prop.... lame...lol


----------



## TheLupinator

175mg test

got more mast on the way


----------



## NbleSavage

400 Mg Tren E
400 Mg Mast E
250 Mg Test C


----------



## 69nites

100mg test, 150mg tren, 100mg mast, 100mg bold cyp.


----------



## Cobra Strike

coltmc4545 said:


> And now he's using more pins then 3 of us combined. God damn steroid junkie.



If you were in the desert for 2 weeks with no water and you finally come across an oasis with a small pond....are you gonna take a drink and move on? Fuck no! Your gonna drink that whole dam pond even if it kills you!


----------



## PillarofBalance

69nites said:


> 100mg test, 150mg tren, 100mg mast, 100mg bold cyp.



That is a very interesting cycle. I like your taste... That bold cyp is great stuff!


----------



## 63Vette

Sorry Jenner- just saw this. 

Yes- oil winny is good and most people do not seem to have a problem with it. I will usually run the inject-able winny it in a cut blend. I am not big on pinning it alone because it stings like a bastard (for me unless you add GSO/CSO?EO or tren) and it knots me up (usually) but winny is pretty harsh as an oral so when I run it I do try to run tren/mast/winny together (or some other cut blend) otherwise I will take oral tabs. Currently I have 100 tabs on hand so it looks like the next run will be tabs. 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette

69nites said:


> 100mg test, 150mg tren, 100mg mast, 100mg bold cyp.




Fucking POW! 

Are you pinning 4x a week??


----------



## 69nites

63Vette said:


> Fucking POW!
> 
> Are you pinning 4x a week??


EOD. Great cycle.


----------



## pirovoliko

140 mg test prop, 150 mg test e, 360 mg primo


----------



## Omegareign

300mg test E............Test is best.


----------



## theminister

400 primo, 250 test e


----------



## NbleSavage

TheMinister said:


> 400 primo, 250 test e



Minister, its early in your Primo run IIRC but how are you liking it thus far?


----------



## grind4it

5iu Rips
100mg Test C

I've been airing out for my TRT dr vist. Just went this morning so by the end of next week (waiting on blood work) I should be able to start my next blast


----------



## ccpro

150mg mast p
125mg test c
3 days a week


----------



## ouchie

50 mg. test suspension..EOD


----------



## ouchie

grind4it said:


> 5iu Rips
> 100mg Test C
> 
> I've been airing out for my TRT dr vist. Just went this morning so by the end of next week (waiting on blood work) I should be able to start my next blast


Are you taking or ever taken any anti estrogens while on trt?? I have spoken to a couple of clinics that are saying thats part of their program.


----------



## theminister

NbleSavage said:


> Minister, its early in your Primo run IIRC but how are you liking it thus far?



Sorry just saw this. I am three weeks in and on var too. I am running a calorie deficient diet and I can start to notice changes. Worst problem is the amount of oil. I've been doing biceps, quads, gluten and no pip all good. The last inject, Thursday is said fuck it and warmed it up and put it all in one glute. I had one day of pip. So alternative cheeks from here on in


----------



## JOMO

150Npp
300 test e

Booty shots all day!


----------



## ripped_one

250mg test / 125mg deca.  At least that's what's supposed to be in there lol.


----------



## PFM

6 clicks of Sero or = to 1iu.


----------



## Shane1974

275 mg Test E.


----------



## BigFella

Pussycat checking in: 125mg Test E.


----------



## JOMO

150npp 100prop 

PEA prop...SMOOTH as butter


----------



## PFM

Cobra Strike said:


> 300Mg tren e
> 100Mg tren a
> 5Iu riptropins
> 200Mg mast e
> 100Mg test e
> 500Iu hcg



Right on with my last blast.......damn good stack right there !!!


----------



## PFM

200mgs Test E
1iu Sero's


----------



## ccpro

I injected the wife this morning about 2 am with test and mast dick.....wewwwwwwwhoooooooooo!  Could hardly get a nut, f'ing like a world champ.  lol


----------



## SFGiants

200mg Mast P
200mg Test PP
3.3iu Riptropin HGH


----------



## Rip

200 mg of Test E


----------



## Rip

That was on Sunday...Now it's Thursday and I'm going to do 100mg, so it a total of 300mg / week


Rip said:


> 200 mg of Test E


----------



## PFM

.5 iu Sero's


----------



## sfstud33

PT141 - and i had an awesome night, and an awesome morning.


----------



## NbleSavage

500 mg Test C / 400 Mg Deca earlier this morning. Then hit legs heavy...ahhhh...nothing like involuntary muscle contractions and twitching after a good leg workout


----------



## PFM

200mgs Test E
.5 iu Novos GH


----------



## theminister

500 primo 125 test e 50 var


----------



## StoliFTW

Sadly, today was my last inject; 350mg Test E.... Ending a 12 week cycle. Don't want this awesomeness to end but sticking to the plan is important to me.


----------



## Times Roman

PFM said:


> Straight forward question deserves a straight forward answer.



this morning
100mg var (oral)
100mcg ghrp
250mg test e


----------



## Tilltheend

400mg's of Test E on Monday. Will do the other 400 this Thursday.


----------



## losieloos

Test E while ago


----------



## HDH

350 Test / 300 Deca E5D.

HDH


----------



## JOMO

300 Test VG, 150 Npp pec


----------



## Shane1974

275 mg of Test E.


----------



## airagee23

Not a damn thing...Yet


----------



## PillarofBalance

250iu HCG to the left nut


----------



## PFM

PillarofBalance said:


> 250iu HCG to the left nut



Tough guy.


----------



## Hollywood72

100mg of TNE


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo

250 test c. The dam pip from this gear I a bitch. Need to change it ASAP.


----------



## Shane1974

275 mg of Test E. Liquid gold.


----------



## airagee23

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> 250 test c. The dam pip from this gear I a bitch. Need to change it ASAP.



Thats never good.


----------



## airagee23

1 cc Sust 1 cc EQ woohoo


----------



## SHRUGS

Just 2ius of Rips here.


----------



## JAXNY

400mg Tren Enanthate
250mg sustanon
2IU Riptropin
Ran out of Decca or that would usually be 300mg as well


----------



## PFM

TPP 150mgs, NPP 100mgs.


----------



## Christosterone

Test e .5ccs subq, don't ever do it


----------



## g0re

1.2cc test e 275


----------



## Rip

250mg of TEST.
Now I feel like I'm doing too much. 
I just started doing it 2 times/week.
Also, is 12.5mg /day of aromasin too much?
I didn't have morning wood today and I'm on a pretty high dose of TEST


----------



## g0re

Rip said:


> 250mg of TEST.
> Now I feel like I'm doing too much.
> I just started doing it 2 times/week.
> Also, is 12.5mg /day of aromasin too much?
> I didn't have morning wood today and I'm on a pretty high dose of TEST



It depends, but usually people try ,12.5 EOD or e3d and go from there


----------



## JOMO

300 mg testE VG. it was the last of my e, switching to prop tues.


----------



## Christosterone

300 Mgs test Vg here as we'll, first time pinning there to.


----------



## Mind2muscle

100mg  test  prop in the butt....well not _IN_  the butt)


----------



## biggerben692000

100mg each of TestP, MastP and TrenA.


----------



## Rip

So, when you guys do "blasts" you do more than this, right? 
These are TRT doses, right? 
All of the sudden, I feel like I'm doing too much
Though everywhere I read says a normal cycle dose for TEST is 500mg. 
So, I guess everyone else is not doing their blast right now.


----------



## Popeye

Rip said:


> So, when you guys do "blasts" you do more than this, right?
> These are TRT doses, right?
> All of the sudden, I feel like I'm doing too much
> Though everywhere I read says a normal cycle dose for TEST is 500mg.
> So, I guess everyone else is not doing their blast right now.


Bro..only a couple of the posts are TRT doses. Well, in the last few posts I looked at. 

You have to look at the compounds they are injecting....if it is a short ester (prop,ace, npp, etc)  and they are saying 100 mg, they are injecting ed or eod.....not 2x week like you with long ester.

For example...

You pin Test E 250mg  2X a week for a total of 500mg.

User pins Test P 200mg  BUT 3.5X a week for a total of 700mg.

***500mg Test C or E per week is a "normal", basic cycle....*you're good man, no worries*.***


----------



## PFM

Rip said:


> So, when you guys do "blasts" you do more than this, right?
> These are TRT doses, right?
> All of the sudden, I feel like I'm doing too much
> Though everywhere I read says a normal cycle dose for TEST is 500mg.
> So, I guess everyone else is not doing their blast right now.



The doses I posted are exclusive to me, they total 850mgs/week divided by 300 TPP, 200 NPP and 350 Var. I state exclusive to me due my age and my experience. I've been bigger natty, hence I can use these doses to "fill up & stay full". Most guys are running gear to get big, I've been there, I've done that.

500 is a good dose. I've used 1000 and cannot say I got anything 650mgs could do.


----------



## Rip

Thank you for your feedback.
Cool.


----------



## biggerben692000

Rip said:


> Thank you for your feedback.
> Cool.



I don't know if I'd call it a "blast". I never come off. Since 1994, I've been off a total of 5yrs. This was because I was incarcerated.(No PCT) I'm also taking 50mg/drol/ed. The first 3 compounds are combined and called a "cut stack". I've added the drol just cuz I wanted to see how I'd respond.
I usually run enanthate esters and not prop. EOD inj at times are a hassle.(My mind is beat.) I'm enjoying this run so far.


----------



## Rip

What could be happening with me...I'm doing 500mg of TEST per week and Aromasin 12.5 ED?
My libido was great before i increased to 500, but now it's Low and I have no morning wood. 
I would expect to be wanted to have sex with everything I see on that high of a dose. 
What should I do? 
Help


----------



## Jada

Rip it could be that ur E is too low try cutting back the aromasin to every other day at the same mg, c how that works for u.


----------



## Capt'n Ron

You've almost certainly crashed your E2.  I would cut out the atomasin all together until at least the morning wood returns and better yet till you show some symptoms that you actually need an AI.  A blood test would be a good idea at this point.


----------



## theminister

Still doing 500mls Primo, 500 Test E twice a week and 60 var twice a day


----------



## 63Vette

I pinned 1.5ml (150mg) of Mast P last night... it's one of four pins of mast a week (600mg). I pin Test c the other three days (750mg).

Yep, pinning seven days a week right now.... keeping both concentrations and volume low.... just say 'No' to PIP.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Rip

Thank You! 
I'm going to try that.


----------



## Shane1974

100 mg Test Prop.


----------



## airagee23

Sust and EQ


----------



## ccpro

Cruising 250mg test prop a week.


----------



## PFM

1iu Novotropin.


----------



## ripped_one

Melted butter into a turkey.


----------



## G-Man

100mg test c


----------



## g0re

Sausage into a box.


----------



## hijacked

Cut mix 50mgs prop, 50mgs tren, 50mgs mast (just started)
250 mgs balkan sust
100 mgs TNE
200 iu's Hcg
100 mcgs IGF lr3 bilat biceps


----------



## 69nites

100mg tren 125mg test 100mg mast 100mg eq.

Hit this up every day.


----------



## LeanHerm

200 tren e 200 mast e and 250 of test e 3 ius gh.


----------



## Workhard10

250 mg test e


----------



## Bro Bundy

I cant wait to post in this thread


----------



## Popeye

Brother Bundy said:


> I cant wait to post in this thread


You just did.


----------



## Christosterone

50 Mgs tne


----------



## ripped_one

69, 3 grams a week? How's that working out?


----------



## 69nites

ripped_one said:


> 69, 3 grams a week? How's that working out?


Ill probably drop it down once I can't deal with the lethargy anymore.


----------



## ripped_one

I imagine you are growing like a damn weed tho. Probably tired from adding mass at too high a rate lol


----------



## amore169

300mg test C
4 ius rips.


----------



## mabdelrasoul

200mg test c, 150mg npp


----------



## juced_porkchop

1.5ml of test300 from AML


----------



## Christosterone

300mgs test E 100 Mgs TNE


----------



## g0re

Christosterone said:


> 300mgs test E 100 Mgs TNE



Similar to me yesterday.

300mg test e
75mg tne


----------



## PFM

225 TP, 100 NPP, 1iu GH


----------



## PillarofBalance

My fiance with semen.


----------



## g0re

PillarofBalance said:


> My fiance with semen.



Does HE know u didn't pull out?


----------



## Rip

I just had my blood taken and my E was 75. So, I assume the symptoms were a result of my E being too high. 
Maybe I should raise the aromasin 12.5 ED? I don't know.
My friggin Doctor finally agreed to give me a script for AI's ...she ordered 4 anastrozole total. Hahahahahaaaa



Jada said:


> Rip it could be that ur E is too low try cutting back the aromasin to every other day at the same mg, c how that works for u.


----------



## DF

2.4ml Primo, 1ml test & 2IU Gh.


----------



## R1rider

i wish i could inject more, especially some GH. I want to try GH so bad


but i just injected some test e(250mg). cruising atm


----------



## 63Vette

2iu Rips, 1ml Test C250.... 

You know, no wonder I get sick of pinning sometimes... I just realized I pin 2 subq and 1 IM ed....

Vette


----------



## airagee23

1cc Sust 
1cc EQ
.5cc Deca


----------



## regular

A gram and a half of test c.


----------



## musclebird

I see a lot of you guys are injecting pretty low amounts of test, is that because your not really on cycle, just sorta trt?


----------



## SHRUGS

2ius Novos


----------



## NbleSavage

3 IUs RIPS, 250 mg Test E, 200 mg Deca


----------



## 63Vette

regular said:


> A gram and a half of test c.


I hope that this is a front load..... fuck......

I just pinned 1ml. Each of Tren ace and Tren e and 5iu of rips.... 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance

musclebird said:


> I see a lot of you guys are injecting pretty low amounts of test, is that because your not really on cycle, just sorta trt?



Most likely...


----------



## Yaya

Tne 50mg.....


----------



## cause4alarm

Yesterday: 
500mg Test E
75mg Test P
150mg EQ

50mg anadrol ED


----------



## gymrat827

350mg tes E, 150 tes P.  

2iu hyges.


----------



## basskiller

250mgs test enanthate


----------



## amore169

200mg Test C
300mg Primo, running 1000mg a week for 26 weeks.


----------



## g0re

75mg TNE


----------



## airagee23

amore169 said:


> 200mg Test C
> 300mg Primo, running 1000mg a week for 26 weeks.



Lucky bastard on the primo! Should be fun. 
Another cc of sust and half cc of eq today


----------



## regular

63Vette said:


> I hope that this is a front load..... fuck......
> 
> I just pinned 1ml. Each of Tren ace and Tren e and 5iu of rips....
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



It was. I plan to bring it down and add in some more compounds in a few weeks..


----------



## DF

350mg Primo 200mg test c


----------



## BigTruck

300 mlg. Test e
100 mlg. Tne
250 iu. Hcg

Booty shot and
Sub q


----------



## PFM

.5 GH
200mgs Test
200mgs Deca
200mgs Mast E


----------



## DF

4iu rips post workout yesterday morning.  Then napped pretty much the rest of the day.


----------



## 63Vette

3iu hgh
250mg tren e


----------



## SFGiants

One of our SI bro's bitch!


----------



## JOMO

3iu of wait....no im all out.

I have pinned nothing in a while.


----------



## airagee23

CC sust half cc eq and half cc deca for my joints


----------



## Jada

Ahh I went to click like 
250 mg test c
Decca 200mg


----------



## mistah187

1cc mast in triceps. 2cc eq and test in glute.


----------



## R1rider

1ml test e 250, 2mls NPP 100mg(its 50mg/ml)


----------



## fognozzle

250 Test C ... second pin ever, no pip yet


----------



## airagee23

1cc sust .6cc of eq


----------



## 63Vette

airagee23 said:


> 1cc sust .6cc of eq




^^^^^^ That's a nice combo ^^^^^^^

250mg Tren 'e', 50mg TNE


----------



## Yaya

Test 400..almost coughed my brains out..
aspirated with no blood, must of injected too fast


----------



## 63Vette

Yaya said:


> Test 400..almost coughed my brains out..
> aspirated with no blood, must of injected too fast



Had tren cough Wednesday night.... fucking eyeballs nearly popped out of my face. Knicked a bleeder to boot so while I'm coughing myself in to oxygen deprivation, Mrs. Vette is freaking on the blood squirting out of my quad. Joy.


Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bodybuilder

1cc winny


----------



## Jada

1cc of test c 250mg 1cc of decca 200mg


----------



## Hollywood72

200mg TPP and 150mg NPP. Doing it again in the AM


----------



## Spongy

100mg Test Prop
150mg Primo

EVERY.FUCKING.DAY.


----------



## getgains

2mgs test e 2cc acvr2b then i dejected myself looking at 63vettes calf good thing for wet wipes


----------



## R1rider

100mgs of NPP as im typing


----------



## regular

750mg test c


----------



## BigTruck

Hcg 250 iu's
Test cyp 300 mlg
Anavar 60 mlg


----------



## fognozzle

BigTruck said:


> Hcg 250 iu's
> Test cyp 300 mlg
> Anavar 60 mlg



Injectable var?


----------



## g0re

100mg tne

100mg test cyp


----------



## 63Vette

100mg TNE and my mouth tastes like I went to the dentist..... lol
250mg tren
200mg test
5iu Rips

I got a day behind....


----------



## airagee23

1cc sust .6 cc eq .5cc deca


----------



## BigTruck

No liquid oral var.


----------



## Rage Strength

100mg tren e, 30mg prop, and 125mg test e.


----------



## regular

750 mg test c
100 mg tren a
200 mg tren e


----------



## RustyShackelford

100mg tren a
100mg test c


----------



## Bodybuilder

1cc Mix blend:
70mg prop
65mg tren a
65mg winny


----------



## 63Vette

200mg test c
250mg tren e
8iu rips

And an oral dbol 50mg that is lousy as hell from a reliable source on another site. Bought them a year ago and I am tossing the sorry fuckers.


----------



## g0re

1.3cc tren ace - 96mg

1cc tren e - 100mg

0.5cc test e - 135mg


----------



## g0re

Damn no edit, tren e is 200mg


----------



## gymrat827

1.3cc tes e

330mg


----------



## Navyman

200mg suspension :-B


----------



## 63Vette

Navyman said:


> 200mg suspension :-B



If I was 6' 6" tall I could inject 200mg of suspension.


----------



## bubbagump

Injected the ol lady with baby batter at 8am this morning..


----------



## dj920

250mg test e... at the end of my last cycle (20 days ago.  pct is oral)


----------



## SHRUGS

2ius of Novos!!!


----------



## R1rider

300mg of test e in my left lat....


----------



## Shane1974

300 mg Test Cyp with 300 mg of Mast E.


----------



## BigTruck

300 mlg test cyp, 1 mlg tne, 250 iu hcg


----------



## BigTruck

I mean 1 ml of tne 100 mlg lol


----------



## 63Vette

200 mg test c and 5 iu GH


----------



## cranium85

Today- 200mg TPP, 2iu rips, 200mcg peg-MGF


----------



## whitelml

100mg test prop in left glute


----------



## Gettin'Big

225 mg tren e and 125 test e..


----------



## g0re

300mg tren e
200mg test c


----------



## hulksmash

600mg Test E


Oooohh yeaaa


----------



## airagee23

.5cc sust .5cc eq .5cc deca


----------



## Bro Bundy

300mg test E 200mg deca


----------



## regular

100 mg tren a 200 mg tren e


----------



## 63Vette

Bridging huh? ^^^^^

1 ml of the blend Mast e 100/test e 150/tren e 100  and  2iu Rips 

Morning poke lol... I remember when it involved someone else...


----------



## mabdelrasoul

150mg Npp , 150mg Tpp


----------



## g0re

Brother Bundy said:


> 300mg test E 200mg deca



Yeah buddy, bout time!


----------



## DF

Sigh 2.6ml of Primo!


----------



## #TheMatrix

...sust.  but I want to bridge


----------



## Cobra Strike

Just started the blast tonight. MWF

250mg tren e
100mg tren a
200mg mast e
100mg test e
3iu riptropin

Let the games begin!


----------



## airagee23

1.5ccs winny


----------



## #TheMatrix

....thats one awesome blast.



Cobra Strike said:


> Just started the blast tonight. MWF
> 
> 250mg tren e
> 100mg tren a
> 200mg mast e
> 100mg test e
> 3iu riptropin
> 
> Let the games begin!


----------



## tiny123

i just injected my gfs vagina with 10mls of semen.


----------



## R1rider

100mg npp and 250mg test e


----------



## JoeX

My prescription HGH.  1mg/3 IU Norditropin FlexPro


----------



## 63Vette

5iu rips and tri blend of test150.tren100/mast100

Bam


----------



## 63Vette

tiny123 said:


> i just injected my gfs vagina with 10mls of semen.



I'll have what he's having...................


----------



## gymrat827

300mg tes e


----------



## goodfella

T400 @ 1.2 ml's with bold cyp 200mg @ 1.5 ml's.


----------



## AlphaD

250mg Test E.  2nd shot ever, quad. Surprisingly no problem.


----------



## Bro Bundy

300 test E 200 deca


----------



## 63Vette

150test/100tren/100mast 
5iu Rips


----------



## 63Vette

AlphaD said:


> 250mg Test E.  2nd shot ever, quad. Surprisingly no problem.



Just wait until you hit a nerve and that fucker jumps! Lol freaky shit! 

Much respect,
Vette


----------



## AlphaD

63Vette said:


> Just wait until you hit a nerve and that fucker jumps! Lol freaky shit!
> 
> Much respect,
> Vette



Oh I know Brother, I still remember your post saying about that.


----------



## goodfella

63Vette said:


> 150test/100tren/100mast
> 5iu Rips



^^Someone's getting ripped n cut for summer 

Love that blend! but hairline hates it :/


----------



## 63Vette

goodfella said:


> ^^Someone's getting ripped n cut for summer
> 
> Love that blend! but hairline hates it :/



I feel you brother.... I went and signed up for a damn Transformation Contest..... like a dumbass... so I need to do something to keep from being embarrassed after being sick and dropping weight.... and yes, the hairline screams on tren/mast/test stacks..... I just hope this fancy smancy hair shampoo with emu oil and shit actually works!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Popeye

375mg Test E, 250mg Deca


----------



## Four1Thr33

63Vette said:


> Just wait until you hit a nerve and that fucker jumps! Lol freaky shit!
> 
> Much respect,
> Vette


Have yet to hit anything.   Thank god lol.    3 cycles down.   4th starts Monday 

And pinned 75mg test C last night


----------



## mkbeast

300mg of super sust


----------



## losieloos

Semen into a vagina.


----------



## g0re

losieloos said:


> Semen into a vagina.



Doesn't count if its made out of plastic and silicone, and is hand held.


----------



## sfstud33

Monday - 1.5cc of Test-C 250mg and 1.5cc Tren-E 200mg. Will shoot next on Thursday.

Also took a dbol and a proviron morning and night - but i will drop the dbol for a while, its killing my appetite since i went to 2 x 25mg tabs morning and night. 

So far, loving the tren. Although i have a little less cardio endurance while on.


----------



## Four1Thr33

Last night:
Tren A 60mg
Mast P 50mg
Test C 40mg

This will be an every day number now for a few months.... YA BUDdYyyyyyyy
But damn I'm getting PIP


----------



## g0re

225mg bold cyp
300mg test cyp


----------



## FreeBirdSam

250 test enanthate
250 nandrolone deca

Monday, Thursday     Bout to get my bloat on.


----------



## airagee23

Test E and Winny


----------



## R1rider

100mg npp and 375mg test e...... yea buddyy


----------



## Popeye

375mg Test E

250mg Deca

50mg TNE


----------



## coltmc4545

125 test e 200 tren e 150 mast e


----------



## airagee23

Test E and winny


----------



## 63Vette

Blend of 150 test/100 tren/100 mast and 5iu Rips


too smooooooth....


----------



## Jada

1cc of test cyp 250


----------



## I bench 135x5

samcooke said:


> 250 test enanthate
> 250 nandrolone deca
> 
> Monday, Thursday     Bout to get my bloat on.



You should probably up your test dosage.. 1.2mils each makes roughly 600mgs/week


----------



## FreeBirdSam

I bench 135x5 said:


> You should probably up your test dosage.. 1.2mils each makes roughly 600mgs/week



Ill be the judge of that, I'm gaining 2lbs a week right now on 500.  I blast and cruise year round and intend to run 750mg/week starting mid cycle and 8 weeks past the deca.  I ran this same exact blast last year and kept 18 lbs.

The deca 250 was a typo its actually dosed at 200mg/ml so I am running 400mg a week deca.

I usually try to stay on the conservative side of things until my gains slow down, besides, I've never met anyone that couldn't grow off of 500/500 deca/test.   You must be a hyuge guy or not know how to eat.


----------



## FreeBirdSam

and if you were trying to recommend I keep the test higher than deca to avoid ED issues - I don't have them, deca loves my dick, and my dick loves deca.


----------



## HammerT1

250 of test cyp.


----------



## regular

750mg test c 100mg tren a


----------



## PillarofBalance

my fiance with my DNA.


----------



## SFGiants




----------



## Azog

2iu Riptropins. PCT is fucking lame. I am eyeing a certain sources Primo Diprop with the lust of 40 masturbation-less nights in my eyes.


----------



## Georgia

Spaghetti sauce. No pip


----------



## Popeye

375 mg Test E and 250 Deca - right VG

50mg TNE - delt

250iu HCG - subQ


----------



## Bullseye Forever

375mg of test c and 200mg of NPP


----------



## Jada

250mg test c


----------



## BigTruck

2.5 iu rips,  200 mlg test cyp,  250 iu hcg


----------



## Bro Bundy

300 Test E   250 deca


----------



## Yaya

who the hell knows!!!!  in pct and i hate it


----------



## airagee23

.5cc inject winny and mt2


----------



## R1rider

100mg npp and 250mg test e


----------



## JOMO

Finally Back in this bad boy!!

200 Test
350 Tren


----------



## Bro Bundy

300 test E deca 250 love that shit


----------



## Jada

250 mg test c  cycle is over


----------



## italian1

LOL  Same here Jada.  275 Test E today and cycle is over.  2 weeks of sadness followed by 4 weeks of pct.  Hate it.  Think we ran the same cycle- test/deca?


----------



## losieloos

100mg tren ace :0


----------



## j2048b

200 mlg test, sub q, and now have a huge red splotch that is hot as hell and is all lumped up! Gotta love it!


----------



## losieloos

100mg tren a again.


----------



## FreeBirdSam

j2048b said:


> 200 mlg test, sub q, and now have a huge red splotch that is hot as hell and is all lumped up! Gotta love it!



why on god's earth?   ran out of pins all except insulin pins?


----------



## j2048b

samcooke said:


> why on god's earth?   ran out of pins all except insulin pins?



Haha yeah basically!


----------



## regular

250mg test c 200mg tren a


----------



## losieloos

150 test e 100 tren a in the delt like a savage.


----------



## losieloos

Oh and 50mg anadrol.


----------



## PillarofBalance

325mg of testosterone enanthate


----------



## schultz1

200 cyp 200 mast e 250 iu hcg.


----------



## bubbagump

j2048b said:


> 200 mlg test, sub q, and now have a huge red splotch that is hot as hell and is all lumped up! Gotta love it!




I did that with TNE once.  Big mistake....  Had a fruggin lump for 3 months.


----------



## bubbagump

2.5cc's of TrenE/TestE


----------



## JOMO

bubbagump said:


> 2.5cc's of TrenE/TestE



Exactly what I pinned yesterday. I like your style!


----------



## losieloos

Another 100mg of tren a.


----------



## Bro Bundy

300test e 250deca


----------



## sfstud33

250mg Test-C, 400mg Tren-E. Some proviron and dbol for added fun...


----------



## Chainman

250mg Test C, 200mg Deca


----------



## 63Vette

475mg tren, 225mg test, 150mg Mast


----------



## LeanHerm

150mg of test e, 200 of mast e, and 300 of tren e.


----------



## Bro Bundy

350mg test E 250mg deca


----------



## Georgia

250mg of Test....

I can finally join this thread. Yeah Bitches Yeah


----------



## Bro Bundy

Georgia said:


> 250mg of Test....
> 
> I can finally join this thread. Yeah Bitches Yeah



about time geo


----------



## Tilltheend

150 milligrams of Sustanon this passed Saturday.


----------



## Yaya

500mg of dura tillerbolan


----------



## FreeBirdSam

Yaya said:


> 500mg of dura tillerbolan



that's an awful lot of dura-tillerbolan, watch out for sides..   if you find yourself petting cats more forcefully than usual I recommend you lower your dose.


----------



## cotton2012

This morning did 100mg/test 100mg/tren 100mg/mast, two pins one in each butt cheek, loving this cycle so far!


----------



## regular

1 cc of tren a last night. Worst tren cough ever. Sweat was pouring out of my back. I had to take a shower afterward.


----------



## PillarofBalance

samcooke said:


> that's an awful lot of dura-tillerbolan, watch out for sides..   if you find yourself petting cats more forcefully than usual I recommend you lower your dose.



Hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


100mg tren ace for me to the chest.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

230mg of NPP


----------



## losieloos

200mg test c 100mg tren a.


----------



## Jada

1000iu hcg


----------



## Seeker

250 mg of test cyp. That was 12 weeks ago though. I'll be back here soon, very soon.


----------



## Jada

1000iu hcg


----------



## Jada

1000iu hcg and scratched my nuts for activation


----------



## Bro Bundy

300 test E 250 deca


----------



## losieloos

400mg test cyp


----------



## regular

150mg tren a & 30mg of oral dbol


----------



## gothis

.5cc test400 3xweek 1cc test prop eod

Oral anadrol 50 2 ed 
1 wife's mouth ed for blue balls


----------



## Bullseye Forever

2.5cc of NPP/1.6cc of test cyp/250iu of HCG


----------



## Seeker

250 mg test C, 250, deca


----------



## Bro Bundy

300 cyp 200 deca 50 tne


----------



## Bullseye Forever

250mg of NPP,250iu of HCG


----------



## Bro Bundy

300 cyp 200 deca 75 tne


----------



## Bullseye Forever

250mg NPP,400mg Test Cyp,300mg Masteron eth,250 iu HCG


----------



## R1rider

only 375mg test e...

I decided to end my test e/npp cycle @ 18 weeks. So its test only for 8 weeks. Fuck i already miss npp


----------



## losieloos

75mg tren and I had 50mg of winstrol for breakfast.


----------



## schultz1

300 mg of tren e and 250iu of hcg


----------



## Bullseye Forever

250mg of NPP


----------



## ripped_one

1cc tren.  Still havent had tren cough after 6+ weeks... maybe im immune?


----------



## PillarofBalance

ripped_one said:


> 1cc tren.  Still havent had tren cough after 6+ weeks... maybe im immune?



Lucky bastard.


----------



## losieloos

400 test c , 75 tren a, winstrol brah.


----------



## StoliFTW

300 Test E and 50mg liq var


----------



## hulksmash

500mg test e

Dat cruise


----------



## Georgia

Semen into my girlfriend's vagina.




Then went to the bathroom and pinned 250mg of test and drank a bottle of var





Go fuck yourself


----------



## 49ER

150mg Tren ace
75mg Test p
25mg injectable anadrol


----------



## Hero Swole

2cc tren a nectar of the gods 1/2 cc prop...


----------



## Yaya

1 cc of Sustanon, karachi OBS amp


----------



## Bro Bundy

300 cyp 250 deca 100 tne


----------



## losieloos

75 mgs tren a 50 mg strol.


----------



## R1rider

125mg test e and 100 mg npp

time to cruise for a few months


----------



## Bro Bundy

2 iu rips..


----------



## StoliFTW

330mg Test E


----------



## Yaya

2iu of riptropin , and its about fucking time!!!


----------



## Hero Swole

2.5cc test prop (pip of the gods) and 1.2cc tren ace


----------



## R1rider

only 100mg NPP..... but im happy with it


----------



## RustyShackelford

250 mg test E & 100 mg NPP


----------



## powermaster

200mg test e
150mg npp


----------



## losieloos

400 test c 75 tren a


----------



## Bro Bundy

300cyp 250 deca 100 tne 2iu rips


----------



## Deltime

250mg Test E and 2 iu's HGH


----------



## juced_porkchop

200mg teste (Geofman) HRT 
15x2 igf1 des


----------



## R1rider

100mg Npp and 250mg test e


----------



## Hero Swole

250mg test p (the pip hasnt been as bad as i thought croky) 125mg tren acetate


----------



## Azog

80mg Test E
120mg Mast E
1000mg Primo E...cause I want to front load this shit and I have a fuckload anyway.


----------



## StoliFTW

325 test e & 75mg tne


----------



## Bullseye Forever

250iu HCG,400mg Test Cyp,300mg Masteron Ethan,250mg NPP


----------



## Bro Bundy

375 test cyp 250 deca 50 tne 20mg dbol 2 iu rips...hell ya motherfucker


----------



## Hero Swole

2.5 cc test prop into the bicep 1.25cc tren a into the heart (chest). Smooth painless minimum blood.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Hero Swole said:


> 2.5 cc test prop into the bicep 1.25cc tren a into the heart (chest). Smooth painless minimum blood.


ouch!! your chest:-0


----------



## mistah187

100Mg tren a, 150mg test e, 50mg test p


----------



## 49ER

mistah187 said:


> 100Mg tren a, 150mg test e, 50mg test p



When I saw you were the last to post I thought for sure you were gonna say the last thing you injected in you was a cock =))


----------



## mistah187

Nah I gave that up


----------



## Popeye

2iu Riptropin

yeeaahhh buddy


----------



## R1rider

250 test e and 100mg npp


----------



## NbleSavage

150 Mg Test C / 200 Mg Mast E (Cruuuusiiin....on a....uh...Saturday afternoon....)


----------



## italian1

275 test e/ 200 mast e


----------



## StoliFTW

350 test e
75mg TNE
250 iu HCG


----------



## italian1

300 test e. 200 mast e.


----------



## Popeye

312mg test e

250mg deca

250iu hcg

2iu Riptropin


----------



## Bullseye Forever

250mg NPP

250iu HCG


----------



## Bro Bundy

300 cyp 100 tne


----------



## PFM

I injected GQ with 7" of PFM.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

250 mg Test C / 200 mg Mast E


----------



## dsa8864667

200mg Test-C


----------



## transcend2007

This morning 2iu Rip

5 minutes ago 125mg test e / 50mg test prop + 100mg of mast p.


----------



## R1rider

100 mg Npp


----------



## chicken wing

150 tren a
200 mast e
100 test e 
This morning


----------



## TheLupinator

75mg Test-e
150mg Mast-e
200mg Tren-e


----------



## Robalo

225mg deca
450mg test e
150mg tren mix
10UI HGH Evogene
7UI Humalog


----------



## RustyShackelford

200 mg test cyp
100 mg tne
I don't know about the tne, it was my first time and I could taste that shit forever. Glute inject same Ol same Ol.


----------



## BigTruck

275 MLG test e, 50 MLG test prop, 1.5 iu hyges, 250 iu hcg


----------



## Get Some

My dick into someone else's mom... True story


----------



## R1rider

Test e 250 and NPP 100mg


----------



## Mcdunn516

400mg test e


----------



## NbleSavage

2 IUs Rips


----------



## Rip

200 milligrams of Test C, 100 milligrams of Masteron Prop, In 250IU of HCG


----------



## bronco

100mg test p
259mg mast e


----------



## JOMO

250mg TPP from my jug of destiny!


----------



## bionic redneck

1.5ml of a prop/tren blend and 1.5ml of mast prop


----------



## Bullseye Forever

700mg Test Cyp,500mg Masteron Eth,100mg Anavar


----------



## hulksmash

1,050mg deca durabolin


----------



## Bro Bundy

250mg testoviron 200mgs tren E


----------



## sfstud33

375mg Test-C, 300mg Tren-E to frontload. 2IU's Riptropin...


----------



## NeoPT

200 mcg Ghrp-6
100 mcg Mod grf 1-29


----------



## dirtydogs

Test p, front load  then 200mg eod 1-8


----------



## Gt500face

375mg of test e


----------



## Bro Bundy

250mg testoviron 200 mg tren E 40mg blue heart dbol for that ass!


----------



## DJ21

TPP 100 w/50 dbol


----------



## Bro Bundy

250 testoviron 200 tren E 50mg deca 30mg dbol


----------



## Rumpy

Last? 1ml of TPP/NPP 150/100 blend as part of a front load on a 600/week Cyp and 420/week Deca cycle


----------



## shenky

hulksmash said:


> 1,050mg deca durabolin



hooly shit


----------



## Pinkbear

1.5 ml sust 250. Was a sad day


----------



## Rumpy

Pinkbear said:


> 1.5 ml sust 250. Was a sad day



Why was it sad?  What that the last pin of your cycle?


----------



## Pinkbear

Rumpy said:


> Why was it sad?  What that the last pin of your cycle?



It was a sad day becuz it was my last pin for my cycle. Starting pct tomorrow


----------



## Rumpy

Pinkbear said:


> It was a sad day becuz it was my last pin for my cycle. Starting pct tomorrow



That is sad.  PCT sucks sacks of donkey dicks.  But like Dennis says, PCT is for quitters.  I might B&C/TRT after this one


----------



## Pinkbear

I would love to do either one but I don't have the money to continue use. So I figure from now on if I'm gunna cycle it's gotta be worth it each time


----------



## Yaya

omnadren 250...
lets hope its real


----------



## GuerillaKilla

I just started trt a while back and finished a nice blast. Trt feels so much better than pct.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Pork butt with a Tony Chacheres flavor injector. Big time gainz


----------



## Bro Bundy

375mg test e 300 mg tren e 40mg dbol ..oral the way your girl likes to give me oral


----------



## Yaya

Omnadren 250


----------



## Magical

250mg test e. Feels like it was last year but has only been a month and a half


----------



## hulksmash

Just pinned 2 grams Test E

Not a single **** given, either


----------



## Bro Bundy

300 tren 350 test


----------



## Bro Bundy

300 tren 450 cyp 100 deca


----------



## Yaya

Test e and mast e


----------



## Stevethedream

Test Mast & Tren. ....ummmmm....yummy..


----------



## Bro Bundy

500mg testoviron 250iu hcg


----------



## Gt500face

500iu of hcg


----------



## Joliver

100mgs Test-P
100mgs Tren-A
100mgs Mast
300mgs Test-E
200mgs Deca

3ml glute shot.


----------



## Metalhead1

.5cc test e (cruise)
50mg tbol for fun

Waiting on my tren!


----------



## Iron1

.3mL test cyp 

Stupid TRT regimen....


----------



## transcend2007

100mg TPP - 100mg mast p (mast makes me horny) 2cc's right quad.


----------



## Trauma RN

Test C 100mg
MastP 100mg
Primo 100mg

3cc to right Ventrogluteal Muscle


----------



## bah1a

1.5 IUs HGH


----------



## riprockwell

1ml Test E for TRT.


----------



## Bro Bundy

250mg testoviron 100mg drol 25 mg vAR


----------



## Seeker

150 tren 150 test 150 mast


----------



## Mean Machine

225 deca,  187.5 test,  250iu hcg


----------



## DocDePanda187123

~315mg test e


----------



## Mason

500 test e.  50 tren a


----------



## DieYoungStrong

200mg TPP
100mg NPP
100mg TNE


----------



## I bench 135x5

Your Mother?

(I'd since like to delete this post. I did not see PFM created it and quite frankly I am scared of him lol)


----------



## italian1

300 test e 200 mast e


----------



## AlphaD

Pinned 400mg of Test E this morning.  Ahhhh it was about time.


----------



## italian1

^^^^ yeah boys. Get ready to be overwhelmed with porn. The man is back on


----------



## AlphaD

italian1 said:


> ^^^^ yeah boys. Get ready to be overwhelmed with porn. The man is back on



Hahahaha!  That made laugh !


----------



## will

1050mg test e
400mg tren


----------



## Bro Bundy

i just injected a 2 day nut in my girls ass


----------



## transcend2007

3iu's gh about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Malevolence

400mg Test E 200mg NPP


----------



## transcend2007

I just started my tri-blend cycle today.  100mg prop / 100mg tren a / 100 mast p + 50mg of additonal test prop.

I am going to inject every 3 days for the first 2 weeks to personally experience how tren sides effect me.  If all goes well I'll be going M / W / F.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

200mg TPP
100mg NPP


----------



## Joliver

500mgs test-c and 400mgs of deca.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

325mg test e, 175mg tren e, and 250iu HCG


----------



## italian1

300 test e and 250 mast e


----------



## goodfella

sust 250 amp


----------



## Malevolence

400mg test E 100mg Tren A


----------



## TheBlob

Lol.. just 250mg of test.. Cruising


----------



## Maintenance Man

2.4mls of watered down test and .6mls of fake Deca...which is watered down test


----------



## NavyChief

last injected was just todays
400mg test enan
200mg tren ace
200mg mast prop
100mg TNE
100mg NPP
6 iu hgh

plus a cpl orals


----------



## Bro Bundy

250 testoviron amp and 150mg tren E drol 50 var 25


----------



## DocDePanda187123

325mg test e, 175mg tren e, 250iu HCG


----------



## italian1

400 test e. Upping this shitty cycle


----------



## Gt500face

250mg sust, 50mg npp, 150mg eq.


----------



## Seeker

All these nice dosages. I'm hoping there are some jacked mofos behind these injections!


----------



## Yaya

Test ace/mast p blend.. With a splash of sus


----------



## ECKSRATED

Brother Bundy said:


> 250 testoviron amp and 150mg tren E drol 50 var 25


What happened to coming off? Lol


----------



## hulksmash

300mg test e. Yes, only 300mg.

Inb4 Minds blown


----------



## TheLupinator

hulksmash said:


> 300mg test e. Yes, only 300mg.
> 
> Inb4 Minds blown



You mean 300mg per glute everyday??


----------



## Bullseye Forever

250mg Test Cyp 250iu hcg TRT regiment for now


----------



## Maintenance Man

250Ius of HCG...boom!


----------



## mabdelrasoul

300Mg test e, 200mg mast e


----------



## NbleSavage

3.3 IUs RIPS.


----------



## transcend2007

100mg prop / 100mg tren a / 100mg mast p - 1ml tri blend + 50mg prop + 3 iu Seros


----------



## Bro Bundy

gram of test bitches


----------



## Seeker

Brother Bundy said:


> gram of test bitches



Lol not all at once!????!!


----------



## JOMO

2hunnit mg Npp.


----------



## Maintenance Man

100mgs TNE/ 250IUs HCG


----------



## Malevolence

I just injected Weiner into my old lady


----------



## M_T Pockets

Mal good job let me know how that goes 4u


----------



## bvs

1000mcg of vit b12!
i dont make it into the cool club do i?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

2.4cc of test e and tren e both @ 250mg/ml


----------



## TriniJuice

bvs said:


> 1000GRAMS of vit b12!
> i dont make it into the cool club do i?



fixed; :32 (18):
welcome brother


----------



## SHRUGS

Just a few Ius of Seros here brothers. Lovin them...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## NbleSavage

250 Mg Test C & 150 Mg Tren E = Mega Boners. 
Missus Savage remarked at one point last night "I may have trouble walking tomorrow..."
This might have been the hottest thing I've ever heard


----------



## Maintenance Man

50mgs of TNE in each bicep. Feeling twoit! Twoit as a twoigger!!!


----------



## will

350mg test e
200mg tren e


----------



## Get Some

450mg Test E in the glute! Have another injection today and am looking forward to it. IF you do it right, you will eventually begin to enjoying pinning, it empowers you


----------



## italian1

Bout to inject some rat poison in my neck.


----------



## JOMO

375 Test E
150 Npp


----------



## ezy424

2cc of tpp
1.5 of  npp


----------



## LeanHerm

500 of test c.   Running a g a week.


----------



## Yaya

Sus 350

Mast p


----------



## Ocean Rhino

400 mg test E
250 mg EQ 
250 mg Mast E
0.1 ml melanotan II


----------



## M_T Pockets

Even though I havent done my 1st cycle this thread makes me Stoked lol


----------



## Anabolic Reality

250mg sustanon, 200mg tren a, 100mg mast prop


----------



## Get Some

italian1 said:


> Bout to inject some rat poison in my neck.



How are the pumps with that?


----------



## anewguy

250 test cyp & 100 tren a

And as a side note, resurrecting a PFM thread should hopefully resurrect PFM himself.


----------



## Iron1

I pinned a whopping 50mg test C on Wednesday.
Feel the swole!


----------



## Bro Bundy

350 cyp 200 tren e


----------



## ECKSRATED

Brother Bundy said:


> 350 cyp 200 tren e



What happened to just a gram of test? Lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

ECKSRATED said:


> What happened to just a gram of test? Lol



i lowered it a bit to 700mg and added 400mg of tren


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nice. Time to get jackedededed


----------



## Seeker

Brother Bundy said:


> i lowered it a bit to 700mg and added 400mg of tren



Dafuq??? Lmao!! You're a trip bro


----------



## Bro Bundy

I do love me some tren plus this  gear is fukkin nice


----------



## ECKSRATED

Brother Bundy said:


> I do love me some tren plus this  gear is fukkin nice


What lab???


----------



## Iron1

250cyp, 150deca


----------



## whitelml

100mg test prop/50mg Cyp(trt)/140mg mast prop


----------



## TheLupinator

50mg Tren-Ace


----------



## DocDePanda187123

TheLupinator said:


> 50mg Tren-Ace



Somebody is still doing an experiment I see lol. 

Last pinned test and tren enanthate and HCG


----------



## italian1

375 test e


----------



## Bro Bundy

350 cyp 200 tren..gonna add mast soon


----------



## M_T Pockets

italian1 said:


> 375 test e



Thats all your taking Italian?


----------



## Bro Bundy

M_T Pockets said:


> Thats all your taking Italian?



how much do u feel he should use?


----------



## Maintenance Man

500mgs test E and 250IUs HCG


----------



## hulksmash

1g test e

What's new..


----------



## Seeker

Technich shot


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Seeker said:


> Technich shot



I've got something I've been waiting to inject in you Seek <3


----------



## Seeker

Docd187123 said:


> I've got something I've been waiting to inject in you Seek <3



Lmao doc! Bring it on baby, don't forget the home brew.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Seeker said:


> Lmao doc! Bring it on baby, don't forget the home brew.



Oh so you want 2 'pins' you freaky fukker you!!!


----------



## Seeker

Docd187123 said:


> Oh so you want 2 'pins' you freaky fukker you!!!



Never settle for the minimum. Always go for more


----------



## Bro Bundy

400mg mast E


----------



## Yaya

Sus 350
Mastp 100


Right delt


----------



## Bro Bundy

750 cyp 400 mast  400 tren


----------



## SFGiants

200mg Test Ace
250mg Test Cyp
75mg TNE


----------



## RowdyBrad

150 mg test cyp


----------



## TriniJuice

120mg Test C & 300mg Tren E... homebrewed
This pinn was intoxicating; extremely smooth, no pip and just felt right
I pretty much think I have my e2 on a leash so I highly doubt a D.A. will be needed but will order some caber just in case (preventative maintenance)


----------



## Joliver

300mgs EQ and 200mgs TestC  9 days ago.  My levels be low....


----------



## Maintenance Man

500mgs of test E last night. Then I jerked off.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Friday pinned 250iu HCG

Today pinned 425mg test e, 225mg tren e, and took 75mg var.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Docd187123 said:


> Friday pinned 250iu HCG
> 
> Today pinned 425mg test e, 225mg tren e, and *took 75mg var*.



Doesn't count broham. This thread is for injectable only bruh. Get that oral solution sheeit outta here mayng!!


----------



## hulksmash

1g test e

2.5mg Letro


----------



## woodswise

300mg test e
250mg tren e


----------



## hulksmash

1g test e

2.5mg Letro


----------



## ECKSRATED

hulksmash said:


> 1g test e
> 
> 2.5mg Letro


2 grams in a half hour? Damn.


----------



## Bro Bundy

750cyp 400 mast e 200 tren e 25mg dbol 20 mg var..summer time bitches!


----------



## Maintenance Man

500mgs test cyp and 250IUs HCG


----------



## NbleSavage

Maintenance Man said:


> 500mgs test cyp and 250IUs HCG



Same here, Mate!


----------



## Maintenance Man

NbleSavage said:


> Same here, Mate!



My 1st vial of Cyp. All the others were E or sust. Hey, maybe we pinned at the same time???? lol


----------



## Rip

1ml of Testosterone E and 1ml of Masteron Prop.


----------



## Kazmir

Todays shot was 375mgs of Test E, 287.5mgs Tren E, 187.5mgs Mast E 

twice a week I take 1.5 cc of a blend (250mgs test E / 125mgs Tren E / 125mgs Mast E) + 1/2 cc of tren E for an extra 100mgs


----------



## TheLupinator

100 test cyp
100 tren ace
200 mast enan


----------



## TriniJuice

160mg Test Cyp
500mg Tren E


----------



## NbleSavage

500 Mg Test C
400 Mg Deca


----------



## Magical

125mg Test E
125mg Deca
200mg NPP


----------



## AlphaD

400mg Test E
200mg Mast E


----------



## Maintenance Man

500mgs test cyp


----------



## Rip

Should I be doing HCG? I just started a similar blast...a little less, though. 
100 test E
200 Mast E
100 Tren

I also took .5 of caber from Manpower
and 6.25 Aromasin 



Cobra Strike said:


> 300Mg tren e
> 100Mg tren a
> 5Iu riptropins
> 200Mg mast e
> 100Mg test e
> 500Iu hcg


----------



## SHRUGS

2iu of Seros...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## cotton2012

100mg test C
200mg Tren E
200mg Mast E, 

     2 1/2 ml all in the left butt cheek


----------



## italian1

300 Test E
250 Tren E(cloudy as orange juice but smooth as fuk) go figure 
250 Mast E


----------



## Yaya

Mastp/test a blend


----------



## RowdyBrad

Rip, if you want big balls.

150mg test c
100mg test prop (dropping)
Hcg 250 iu


----------



## Rip

Strange, my balls don't shrivel up, even at 200 or 300mg. 
Right now, I have Test E, Mast E, and Tren E. I don't have Cyp.


----------



## TriniJuice

1/2 a Gram Tren (that sounds so good)
160mg Test C

did my 1st ventrogluteal injection 2day, 
2.4cc's in the left one....i was gonna do a bi-lateral injection since this was a virgin site but it was easy/painless....didn't even pre-heat the oil
hopefully i pinned the right spot, went of this diagram 





i broke a sweat while pinning lol


----------



## schultz1

I just did 150mg test e 50 mg prop 125 mg tren e. **** am I thinking. I hate tren


----------



## powermaster

600 test 300 DECA also had some dbol in the mix


----------



## DieYoungStrong

150mg test e


----------



## Seeker

200 mg test c. I'm chilling for a bit


----------



## ECKSRATED

Seeker said:


> 200 mg test c. I'm chilling for a bit



I've been on 175 a week for a while now and feel lovely. Feels good to take a break for a while.


----------



## NbleSavage

250 Mg Test C / 200 Mg Deca


----------



## TriniJuice

600mg Test Cyp
500mg Tren E

Bi-Lateral Inj
3cc's Left VG
2cc's Right VG


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Test e, tren e, and hcg


----------



## DieYoungStrong

150 mg test e. Fuk cruising....


----------



## DocDePanda187123

DieYoungStrong said:


> 150 mg test e. Fuk cruising....



Isn't cruising for quitters kinda like PCT is? Hahaha


----------



## Mansir39

100mg trena/50mg testp/50mg mastp


----------



## braga143

,250 test cyp


----------



## DocDePanda187123

250iu HCG

10char


----------



## italian1

275 Test E
250 Tren E
250 Mast E


----------



## deadlift666

250 test E and 100 mast E


----------



## Kazmir

375mgs Test E
288mgs Tren E 
162mgs Mast E

Also inject myself into my wife, does that count..


----------



## TriniJuice

1.2cc Test (280mg)
1.3cc BoldCyp (240mg)
2cc Npp (200mg)

All pinned In left quad.....smooth as silk butter


----------



## TriniJuice

250mg Test C
400mg Tren E

1st time using a 21g....loved it


----------



## Maijah

450 test e
200 npp
Full 3cc, right glute


----------



## NbleSavage

250 Test E + 400 Mast E (bridging for another 5 weeks)
Right quad.


----------



## IronSoul

Just an easy 200 of test prop! Left glute


----------



## Maintenance Man

250Ius HCG, 125mgs test cyp, and 50mgs TNE


----------



## curtisvill

150mgs test cyp, 400mgs eq, 3 ius hgh.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

200mg cyp...at least it's Watson.


----------



## AlphaD

400 cyp, 200 Npp......... and maybe my wife later.


----------



## Tren4Life

250 cyp 100 ace 250 npp 200 mast e


----------



## HenchPanda91

200mg test 300mg tren (2ml) in my quad


----------



## DocDePanda187123

150mg test e and 125mg deca


----------



## Yaya

Test and mast p


----------



## stuckinit

400mg Test, 400 NDeca


----------



## cawgdog

2 Months ago. No PCT. Feeling fine. Sore after workouts. Not as much energy. Sex drive is about 50% of what it was on (was always horny before anyways). Water retention down. Eager to get back on.


----------



## Rip

200mg Test C


----------



## deadlift666

10iu of slin


----------



## trodizzle

250ui HCG in da gut. before that 100mg test c in the thigh.


----------



## Maintenance Man

50mgs TNE. 125mgs test cyp. 250IUs HCG. Just cruising around...


----------



## SHRUGS

3ius of Seros
!SHRUGS!


----------



## bitterStrength

200 Tren A


----------



## ECKSRATED

Bag of hair Juan.


----------



## Seeker

375 test cyp, 225 bold cyp


----------



## AlphaD

400mg test c, 200mg npp


----------



## Maintenance Man

AlphaD said:


> 400mg test c, 200mg npp



you steroid user you...


----------



## Maijah

450 test e/ 250 deca


----------



## deadlift666

Test E, EQ, Tren E, and Mast E


----------



## Maintenance Man

100tren/50npp/125cyp/50TNE


----------



## Stevethedream

300 mg test E and 200 mg Mast E.


----------



## Bama78

Back in the saddle starting today.
300mg test e
200mg deca
125mg mast p
300 mg eq


----------



## Jason126

200mg npp
100mg test prop. 
50mg TNE


----------



## bvs

3cc's into my girlfriend


----------



## jiorio95

100mg of test E


----------



## jublhu4

250mg test cyp, 250cc hcg


----------



## Massacre

750mg of Enanthate, 400mg of deca.


----------



## bigdog

200mg test c and 500iu hcg last night...


----------



## TwinPeaks

Trenover 400mgs just a few hrs ago.


----------



## Yaya

Sus 350, mast e 200


----------



## ToolSteel

Yam root cut with b12


----------



## ToolSteel

jublhu4 said:


> 250mg test cyp, *250cc hcg*



:32 (6): :32 (6): :32 (6): :32 (6): :32 (6):


----------



## ECKSRATED

G of tren
G of deca
G of test
G of eq

Time to get swole.


----------



## WARRIOR

2 hundo test cyp straight from la pharmacia


----------



## NYCMuscle

Test C 250 mg, Eq 250 mg, Masteron 100mg


----------



## curtisvill

50mg ea of superdrol, TNE, and TRNE as well as 5ius of norditropin.


----------



## ToolSteel

curtisvill said:


> 50mg ea of superdrol, TNE, and TRNE as well as 5ius of norditropin.



Sounds like a fun time


----------



## silvereyes87

250 test e 2x week. 40 mg of super dmz 2.0 ed


----------



## Seeker

500 mg test cyp, 400 mg, deca, 200 mg mast E.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Seeker said:


> 500 mg test cyp, 400 mg, deca, 200 mg mast E.



Oh really? Lol


----------



## desertrock

50mg tren a


----------



## TwinPeaks

Vitamin C right into my quad!
Trenover into my glute.


----------



## CardinalJacked

Test right in my girlfriends booty


----------



## tunafisherman

my wife........this morning.


----------



## Michai

100mg test prop,100mg NPP,100mg tren ace, 50mg dbol/50mg oxymeth combo injectable.


----------



## Bro Bundy

cyp 250..ahhh feels so nice


----------



## BigJohnny

300mg of cyp! Wonderful


----------



## Itburnstopee

A booster shot, administered from my pediatrician


----------



## Kuankung

300 mg test C


----------



## Gt500face

1.7 of prop dawg


----------



## ToolSteel

2 barrels full of shit


----------



## Seeker

About to hit 200 mg test cyp.


----------



## Tren4Life

150 cyp. 

That's all. 

Strange I'm the small dose today.  WTF


----------



## DF

100/300/375  Mast/Deca/Test


----------



## ToolSteel

DF said:


> 100/300/375  Mast/Deca/Test



Mast? But you're fat!


----------



## bigdog

just my 250 of hcg today. test c tomorrow!!


----------



## LeanHerm

350 tren e and 200 test c.


----------



## snake

Tren4Life said:


> 150 cyp.
> 
> That's all.
> 
> Strange I'm the small dose today.  WTF



You do know cyp is a long ester and you don't need to do 150 mg. every day, right?


----------



## Tren4Life

snake said:


> You do know cyp is a long ester and you don't need to do 150 mg. every day, right?



Yea I just pin m/th


----------



## TheHuck88

300 mg test e
300 mg mast e
150 mg tren e


----------



## RustyShackelford

250 test e
200 deca
Gonna do one last run.


----------



## DF

ToolSteel said:


> Mast? But you're fat!



Low dose of Mast to help the pp while
On deca.  I am fat!


----------



## Bigmike

Test e 250mg npp100mg , dianabol 50mg , winstrol 50mg


----------



## DreamChaser

Dbol...........


----------



## Rip

.8 cc of Test Cyp


----------



## curtisvill

100 mg test cyp, 200 mg primo, and 3ius hgh.


----------



## Bro Bundy

cyp 25ity..


----------



## Bro Bundy

500mg cyp 25 dbol


----------



## TwinPeaks

Another trenover dose right into my ass.


----------



## Bro Bundy

synthol 3cc


----------



## curtisvill

Bro Bundy said:


> synthol 3cc



Only 3cc's? 5cc's is so much better. 

I hit 3iu's of norditropin when I woke up this morning.


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth

test cyp 250mg


----------



## Jada

375mg test cyp
300mg deca


----------



## bigdog

250 test cyp
200 tren ace


----------



## Hoomy903

Test E 250mg


----------



## jublhu4

1.25ml Test cyp adex .25


----------



## Kpeus

test cyp 250


----------



## Maintenance Man

Kpeus said:


> test cyp 250



So you're already on your first cycle after hijacking a thread about a first cycle which was a fail? Lets hear what you're taking in all. You seemed pretty clueless a few days ago...


----------



## jublhu4

Again with 1.25ml Test cyp, 250iu hcg, .25 adex. Will start my anavar on the 31st.


----------



## newtonian

625mg test-cyp


----------



## curtisvill

.5ml test cyp, 2ml primo, .3ml tren fina.


----------



## justaddwater

200mg test c (trt)


----------



## silvereyes87

1 ml tren e 200 mg


----------



## bigdog

1ml tren 200MG, 1ml test c 200MG , 1ml NPP.


----------



## Bro Bundy

150mg cyp..


----------



## Rip

120 mgs of Pharma grade Testosterone Cypionate


----------



## jublhu4

1.25ml cyp, 250iu hcg.. and popped 40mg anavar..


----------



## Rip

I wish I had Anavar to pop. LOL.  
My Dr. just prescribed 1000iu / week of HCG. Is that too high for TRT. how often do you do 250iu?
I'm on 125mg of Test.


----------



## DF

Rip said:


> I wish I had Anavar to pop. LOL.
> My Dr. just prescribed 1000iu / week of HCG. Is that too high for TRT. how often do you do 250iu?
> I'm on 125mg of Test.



Usually 250-500 2x/week is what I have seen.


----------



## NbleSavage

DF said:


> Usually 250-500 2x/week is what I have seen.



x2 - this. 250 IU 2x per week was once referred to as the 'Crisler Protocol' after a somewhat knowledgeable TRT doc.


----------



## Runningwild

250mg test e and 200mg tren e


----------



## Bro Bundy

150mg..dont forget your next pin u dumb fuk bundy


----------



## BigJohnny

200mg of cyp


----------



## Beedeezy

Couple ml's into my wife.


----------



## Jada

250mg of cyp


----------



## TriniJuice

200mg NPP
250mg Primo E
300mg Test E

Pinning Mon-Wed-Fri


----------



## TriniJuice

200mg NPP
250mg Primo E
300mg Test E

Pinning Mon-Wed-Fri


----------



## NbleSavage

125 Mg Test C
400 Mg Deca

(pin 2x per week)


----------



## Bro Bundy

250 cyp niggaz


----------



## Rip

My pharmacy was carrying some brand from India for a while but they just started carrying this again:
I've been doing 0.3ml twice per week (120mg) as a TRT dose. Also, I've been doing 250iu of HCG twice per week.


----------



## Bro Bundy

750 mg cyp


----------



## Jada

250 mg cyp


----------



## Bro Bundy

750 cyp 40 mg dbol


----------



## SFGiants

Your mama!


----------



## gh0st

200mgs primo, 250mg test cyp! TNE/BNE blend!


----------



## gh0st

Rip said:


> My pharmacy was carrying some brand from India for a while but they just started carrying this again:
> I've been doing 0.3ml twice per week (120mg) as a TRT dose. Also, I've been doing 250iu of HCG twice per week.





Rip said:


> My pharmacy was carrying some brand from India for a while but they just started carrying this again:
> I've been doing 0.3ml twice per week (120mg) as a TRT dose. Also, I've been doing 250iu of HCG twice per week.



I miss this stuff. It was some of the first test i ran and i thought i was getting ripped off paying over 100 bucks per 10ml but now i know i wasnt because its US pharma grade. this was over ten years ago when i first ran this stuff


----------



## SHRUGS

3ius GH Genos


----------



## Aoutest

300mg Test-C, 1000mcg B-12, & 250iu hcg. The trick is to get it all in the same syringe. Looks like a lava lamp which makes the test 1000% more anabolic.... okay 110% cooler looking.


----------



## gh0st

Primo, Test E400, TNE/BNE (Awsome STUFF), 3.33iu meditrope, 250iu hcg!

going to be moving onto some trenadrol( Tren a/superdrol blend)


----------



## HUGE FREAK

100 Mg test suspension 2Xday
1,000Mg test Cyp day 1
1,500 Mg Test Cyp day 5
2,500 Mg test Cyp every 2 wks
Arimidex 1/2 Mg daily
IGF-3Lr 20Mcg 3 times daily rub with alcohol absorption, or IM with test suspension 
IGF-Des 20Mcg new adding twice daily IM
weight 230lbs looking to go to 245 ripped currently 22' Biceps looking to break 24" Bi's easily this cycle..looking morphed now at 5'3"


----------



## HUGE FREAK

Your a serious lifter have you any thoughts on IGF-3Lr and Des for mega size with gear? Ever try Test Suspension for strength twice daily pinning that major difference needs test Prop etc still.


----------



## Maintenance Man

250mgs Test blend and 300mgs deca


----------



## Sapper

Test E and Tren E...halfway thru and then I'm out


----------



## shakeyjake1991

500mg test e & 400mg deca


----------



## HUGE FREAK

*Huge Freak cucle injections today*



fognozzle said:


> 250 Test C ... second pin ever, no pip yet


Huge Freak
1,000mg test cyp
Today leg day heavy 3 seperate shots 100 MG Tesr suspension for strength
Arms at 23" solid  from daily 150-250 mcg IGF-1-3Lr bilateral injections IM bis, tris, shoulders, chest or quads.
Looking forward to IGF-des
Legs at 26" beginning weights after 3 yesr hip replacement layoff going to 32" this cycle.


----------



## ToolSteel

HUGE FREAK said:


> Huge Freak
> 1,000mg test cyp
> Today leg day heavy 3 seperate shots 100 MG Tesr suspension for strength
> Arms at 23" solid  from daily 150-250 mcg IGF-1-3Lr bilateral injections IM bis, tris, shoulders, chest or quads.
> Looking forward to IGF-des
> Legs at 26" beginning weights after 3 yesr hip replacement layoff going to 32" this cycle.


----------



## BigJohnny

375 test e/c, 200 deca


----------



## gh0st

HUGE FREAK said:


> Huge Freak
> 1,000mg test cyp
> Today leg day heavy 3 seperate shots 100 MG Tesr suspension for strength
> Arms at 23" solid  from daily 150-250 mcg IGF-1-3Lr bilateral injections IM bis, tris, shoulders, chest or quads.
> Looking forward to IGF-des
> Legs at 26" beginning weights after 3 yesr hip replacement layoff going to 32" this cycle.



dDo gl to see that not everyone on this board disagrees with me when it comes to peptides. I agree somewhat that the IGF thee days is nothing close to what it was years ago! But IM pre wo injects epsp with micro injections...you def get some serious pumps! Esp if mega dosing with 150-250mcg at a time instead of this week ass 40mcg a lot of guys suggest to run with!


----------



## Gettin'Big

Holy hell, this thread has been going on for years...

200mg test e. 

Waiting for more raws to brew up then I'll be on more test, tren, eq, var and maybe some gw. Should be a good run.


----------



## Cobra Strike

just injected 20ml tren a/300 test suspension/200 of some fukin fndjdjrjdkcncncncncnfndnd aaaaarrrrggggg!!!! FUK EVERYONE!!!!



LOL


----------



## gh0st

300 tne? u animal! lol!


----------



## gh0st

What i just injected 
400ml test e. 
300ml primo e
250iu HCG

next week im gonna try this trnadrol. tren a and superdrol mix!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy

400mg of test cyp to the vg


----------



## PFM

Tc, npp, me


----------



## Georgia

The tail on the donkey


----------



## Bicepticon

Test Prop, Tren A, Winnie......


----------



## IHI

Cyp/deca 1.2/.5 maintainence stuff


----------



## Maijah

Fds bunghole


----------



## Dex

Maijah said:


> Fds bunghole



I've heard that the PIP can be bad.


----------



## Aoutest

500iu HCG, 75mg Test Enth, 1000mcg B12 (methylated),


----------



## Bro Bundy

375mg test cyp
250mg npp


----------



## BigJohnny

150 test cyp


----------



## Bro Bundy

300cyp 300 npp 40 dbols...so nice to be on a real cycle again


----------



## Bruce Banner

500 mg test e, 180 mg test p, 180 mg tren a, 180 mg mast p, 100 mg NPP.

/Bruce


----------



## stanley

1gram test e


----------



## Seeker

stanley said:


> 1gram test e



All in one pin, huh?


----------



## kill

150mg Tren-A


----------



## Bro Bundy

125 mg cyp


----------



## Cobra Strike

2iu sero/8iu slin


----------



## Gibsonator

nothin...


----------



## Bro Bundy

250 cyp 200 tren 50 drol


----------



## stanley

600test e /400 tren e
feel like god oh yes


----------



## Gibsonator

lol at my post from 10/23
375 test e/300 deca


----------



## ToolSteel

3 grams of test cyp. 

Yup.


----------



## Seeker

200 mgs test cyp.Trt for life


----------



## Hurt

100mg test p
100mg tren a
50mg anavar


----------



## jennerrator

fuuuk...almost thought that said "insert":32 (6):


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> fuuuk...almost thought that said "insert":32 (6):



Well we all know what your answer would be there


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> Well we all know what your answer would be there



lmao....fat cawk????????????????????? :32 (18):


----------



## ToolSteel

Hurt said:


> Well we all know what your answer would be there





jennerrator50 said:


> lmao....fat cawk????????????????????? :32 (18):


well....


----------



## jennerrator

ToolSteel said:


>



fuuuuuk...forgot about the knob as I'm now...thanks to Hurt...obsessed with fat cawks:32 (11):

lol...just saw you added my earlier post...

well....that's a bit different kind of "fat".....not looking to change the shape of my vjj....


----------



## ToolSteel

jennerrator50 said:


> fuuuuuk...forgot about the knob as I'm now...thanks to Hurt...obsessed with fat cawks:32 (11):


I can't help you there

#leancawk


----------



## jennerrator

ToolSteel said:


> I can't help you there
> 
> #leancawk



to be honest....super long and thin is the real issue....lean is ok!


----------



## motown1002

jennerrator50 said:


> to be honest....super long and thin is the real issue....lean is ok!



Pencil in a coffee can?  lol


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> to be honest....super long and thin is the real issue....lean is ok!



So you prefer endomorph and mesomorph cawks over ectomorph cawks


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> So you prefer endomorph and mesomorph cawks over ectomorph cawks



hahahahahaha.....lets not get all technical...............


----------



## jennerrator

motown1002 said:


> Pencil in a coffee can?  lol



well....I might take that the wrong way.....LOL....but I'm sure unless you're a virgin....


----------



## motown1002

jennerrator50 said:


> well....I might take that the wrong way.....LOL....but I'm sure unless you're a virgin....



Please don't take that wrong....    

Wasn't referring to you, just saying a skinny dick doesn't seem like it would do much good.  lol


----------



## jennerrator

motown1002 said:


> Please don't take that wrong....
> 
> Wasn't referring to you, just saying a skinny dick doesn't seem like it would do much good.  lol




lmao....don't worry dear...my skin isn't even close to being that thin:32 (16):


----------



## stanley

just saying a skinny dick doesn't seem like it would do much good.  lol[/QUOTE]

I think you'll find my sheep disagree with you


----------



## jennerrator

stanley said:


> I think you'll find my sheep disagree with you



you are correct as it is most definitely "personal preference"


----------



## motown1002

Last inject - Mast and EQ.


----------



## SFGiants

I have top keep her name anonymous! :32 (20):


----------



## BigJohnny

200mg of cyp


----------



## IHI

100/npp & 160/cyp eod


----------



## Jin

375/test c & 225/bold c

last pin of the cycle


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> 375/test c & 225/bold c
> 
> last pin of the cycle



Nnnnoooooooo :32 (7):


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> Nnnnoooooooo :32 (7):



Giving you a chance to catch up. I believe you can!


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Giving you a chance to catch up. I believe you can!



haaaaa challenge accepted brother


----------



## MindlessWork

300mg of Test C (total 600mg weekly)


----------



## Aoutest

340IU HCG/250mgTestE/250mgBoldCyp/200mgNPP. EOD. 3ccs of oil and .34ml of water. Rotating sites....


----------



## Jin

Aoutest said:


> 340IU HCG/250mgTestE/250mgBoldCyp/200mgNPP. EOD. 3ccs of oil and .*34ml of water*. Rotating sites....



Are you using a pipette?


----------



## stanley

400 tren 600 test and its FANTASTIC OH YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Gibsonator

stanley said:


> 400 tren 600 test and its FANTASTIC OH YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



are you pinning that twice/week?!?!?!?


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Are you using a pipette?



LOL I was thinking the same thing


----------



## stanley

Gibsonator said:


> are you pinning that twice/week?!?!?!?


of course , haha


----------



## Rot-Iron66

HGH, about 5 mins ago


----------



## Seeker

one fitty test E. That's all folks


----------



## Gibsonator

80 test e/110 tren a/75 mast p


----------



## Straight30weight

My wife.....


----------



## BrotherJ

200 test c. Back on cruise dose for the next few months


----------



## Metalhead1

500 test e/150 tren a


----------



## NbleSavage

250mg Test C / 250 Mg EQ / 200 Mg Mast E (I pin this 2x weekly)


----------



## bigdog

Just 125 test e... the good shit starts again soon!


----------



## Trump

150mg Test e 200mg tren e 200mg mast e 2.5ml x2 per week


----------



## hulksmash

I won't say my weekly totals, but it's Day 3 and I pinned

500mg Tren Base


----------



## Trump

Min one pin??



hulksmash said:


> I won't say my weekly totals, but it's Day 3 and I pinned
> 
> 500mg Tren Base


----------



## Jin

450 testC/450 BoldC


----------



## Bro Bundy

deca 300 test 300


----------



## CJ

125 Test, 120 NPP


----------



## supreme666leader

Bro Bundy said:


> deca 300 test 300


Same but slight bit less deca like 240mg


----------



## horsemanbaby

2iu hgh


----------



## Bro Bundy

the guy that made this thread taught me everything i know about gear


----------



## flenser

sust 300


----------



## Adrenolin

Bro Bundy said:


> the guy that made this thread taught me everything i know about gear


Is that why you made such a big bump lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

Adrenolin said:


> Is that why you made such a big bump lol


bump of what?


----------



## Adrenolin

Bro Bundy said:


> bump of what?


----------



## Bro Bundy

ahhh bump the thread ...i thought u meant a bump of something else ..im fucked up lol ..Ya i like to keep his memory alive untill he returns


----------



## Bro Bundy

pfm was one of the coolest realest members of all time


----------



## TrenTrenTren

AIDS


----------



## Human_Backhoe

2 IU gh
7 mcg ment

Wife 
B12
2iu gh
A mighty fine triple ropper courtesy of me


----------



## supreme666leader

a load in my girls mouth


----------

